# Projekt 2022



## Speedskater (2. Mai 2022)

Da ich lange kein Bike mehr aufgebaut habe,  ist es wieder mal an der Zeit für was neues. 
Und ich möchte euch wieder am Aufbau des Bikes teilhaben lassen.

Und natürlich gibt es wieder das beliebte Ratespiel!
Wer noch nicht veröffentliche Details wie Rahmen, Material, Farbe, Antrieb, Bremse, Gabel usw. errät, erhält willkürlich von mir festgelegte Punkte. Je genauer das Bauteil beschrieben wird um so mehr Punkte erhält man.
z.B. Alutech Fanes Pinion, schwarz eloxiert, Größe M, mit Carbon Druckstrebe u. Wippe für den Rahmen aus Projekt 2014 hätte die maximale Punktzahl gebracht.
Man kann so oft raten wie man möchte. Wenn nach dem Ausschlussverfahren schon alles durch ist und nur noch eine Auswahl offen bleibt gibts natürlich nur noch einen Trostpunkt.
z.B. Rahmen Material: Stahl, Carbon, Alu, Titan, Bambus, usw. wurde schon genannt und nur noch Holz bleibt übrig, gibts nur einen Trostpunkt.
Bonuspunkte gibt es, für das Gewicht des fahrfertigen Bikes. Wobei auch der Zeitpunkt des Tips bei der Punktevergabe berücksichtigt wird. Je mehr vom Bike bekannt ist um so einfacher wird ist es das Gewicht zu schätzen.

Wer am Ende die meisten Punkte hat gewinnt, ist auch klar.
Zu gewinnen gibt es eine geführte Tour mit schicken Trails im Taunus und Probefahrt.
Wer nicht gewonnen hat darf natürlich auch bei der Taunus Tour mitfahren

Von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen sind wie immer LimitedEdition, Chaotenkind, Mishis, usw. ihr müsst sowieso damit fahren.

Ihr dürft mal losraten was ich da wohl aufbaue.


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ihr dürft mal losraten was ich da wohl aufbaue.


Ein mountainbike. Ich habe gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (2. Mai 2022)

Taunus? Dabei. 😉

Material: Stahl? Bitte Stahl…


----------



## d-T-o (2. Mai 2022)

Da du inzwischen fast schon alle Antriebe durch hast, bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig. Entweder ein Lal Bikes Supre Drive oder ein E-Bike


----------



## Speedskater (2. Mai 2022)

Super @sharky, für Mountainbike gibt es 2 Punkte und damit gehst Du in Führung.
Es hätte ja auch ein Gräffel-Bike werden können, gut dass wir das schon mal geklärt haben.

@CaseOnline, ja, ich bin öfter im Taunus unterwegs, aber Stahl ist leider nicht richtig.

@d-T-o, ich mach ja schon mal merkwürdige Experimente, dieses Lal Dingens schaut ja ganz interessant aus, aber nee das ist es nicht.
In meinem Alter darf man schon Elektomoped fahren, aber das ist nur was für Weicheier.


----------



## µ_d (2. Mai 2022)

Carbon mit Pinion und Trigger Shifter.


----------



## hardtails (2. Mai 2022)

Titan mit kindernay


----------



## Schwatten (3. Mai 2022)

Auf jeden Fall ein Getriebe-Rad.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Mai 2022)

@µ_d, ich habe schon ein Pinion Bike und ein Anakin mit 14,5 kg. So ein Carbon Bike mit Pinion und Trigger kann im Gelände nix besser als das Anakin. Leider nicht richtig.

@Topfenstrudel, für Titan gibt es 2 Punkte, allerdings für Kindernay gibt es keine Punkte.

@Schwatten, da Du meine Aufbau-Threads immer verfolgst, war es nicht schwer zu erraten und für Getriebe-Rad gibt es 2 Punkte.

Und hier ist schon mal das erste Bild.





Ihr dürft natürlich weiter raten.


----------



## Mike44 (3. Mai 2022)

von der Form her hoffentlich ein lecker Bellotta, ich komme vorbei und bring den Wein mit


----------



## G3org (3. Mai 2022)

11376 Gramm mit Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (3. Mai 2022)

Mike44 schrieb:


> von der Form her hoffentlich ein lecker Bellotta, ich komme vorbei und bring den Wein mit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1470841



Das schaut natürlich sehr lecker aus, aber nein es ist ein Titan Rahmen in der Folie eingewickelt.

Aber Du kannst natürlich trotzdem vorbei kommen und Wein mitbringen.
Im Kühlschrank finden wir zur not auch noch ein paar Flaschen Bier.



G3org schrieb:


> 11376 Gramm mit Pedale



Und hier schon mal der erste Tip für das Gewicht.
Fahrfertig ist natürlich mit Pedale, Luft in den Reifen, Klingel usw.


----------



## Schwatten (3. Mai 2022)

Der 135 mm Hinterbau ist klar zu erkennen: Rohloff


----------



## Mike44 (3. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst natürlich trotzdem vorbei kommen und Wein mitbringen.
> Im Kühlschrank finden wir zur not auch noch ein paar Flaschen Bier.


Kann ich machen, aber dir ist schon klar, dass du auf alkoholfrei gesetzt bist, wollen ja kein Montagefehler


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen sind wie immer LimitedEdition, Chaotenkind, Mishis, usw. ihr müsst sowieso damit fahren.


Ja, ja, aber da war hinsichtlich des Rahmenmaterials sowieso einer schneller.


----------



## Matze_65 (3. Mai 2022)

Dabei, mitrate. 


Effigear mit Riemen scheint mir logisch (Tipp). Der Herr möchte sich ja keine öligen Finger an der schmuddeligen Kette holen.
Hat das Ratt hinten keine Federung? Hardtail (auch Tipp). 🤔

Hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das schaut natürlich sehr lecker aus, aber nein es ist ein Titan Rahmen in der Folie eingewickelt.


Sicher, hast du denn schon nachgeschaut?
Könnte auch ein Stahlstab sein, in 600x50x5. Bissel Verpackungsmaterial noch umidum, damit es voluminöser ausschaut 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2022)

Rahmenfarbe wie der Teppich graublaugrün


----------



## Speedskater (3. Mai 2022)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Der 135 mm Hinterbau ist klar zu erkennen: Rohloff



Für 135 mm Hinterbau gibt es 2 Punkte, aber wie hast Du das durch die Folie erkannt?
Für Rohloff noch mal 2 Punkte.



Mike44 schrieb:


> Kann ich machen, aber dir ist schon klar, dass du auf alkoholfrei gesetzt bist, wollen ja kein Montagefehler



Wenn ich am schrauben bin trinke ich nur Bleifrei.



Matze_65 schrieb:


> Dabei, mitrate.
> 
> 
> Effigear mit Riemen scheint mir logisch (Tipp). Der Herr möchte sich ja keine öligen Finger an der schmuddeligen Kette holen.
> ...



Es ist die gute alte Rohloff Speedhub, aber für Zahnriemen gibts 2 Punkte.





Für "hinten keine Federung" gibts natürlich auch 2 Punkte.
Nee, mit 4 Punkten hast Du natürlich noch nicht gewonnen, es gibt noch so viele Details zu erraten.
So ein Speedhub gibts in vielen Varianten, da könnte man noch Punkte sammeln und es gibt noch so viele Details die man erraten könnte. Rahmen Details, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Bremse, Bremsscheiben, Kurbel, Riemenscheibe, Pedale, Felgen, Speichen, Nippel, VR-Nabe, Reifen, Flaschenhalter, Klingel usw.



scylla schrieb:


> Sicher, hast du denn schon nachgeschaut?
> Könnte auch ein Stahlstab sein, in 600x50x5. Bissel Verpackungsmaterial noch umidum, damit es voluminöser ausschaut 🤣



Ich hab schon alles ausgepackt, aber Du hast natürlich recht, in dem großen





war noch mehr drin als nur ein Rahmen, aber bei mir war kein Flachstahl dabei.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Rahmenfarbe wie der Teppich graublaugrün



Titan bleibt einfach raw, da ist schon ein deutlicher kontrast zum Teppich.


----------



## mcblablabla (4. Mai 2022)

Hmmm,
wieviele Titan-Moppels hast Du bereits - 2, 3?
Wenn es wieder ein Titan-MTB wird, dann muss es da doch neue Herausforderungen geben, oder?

Ich tippe mal das der Titan-Rahmen wieder aus China kommt - gibts da Punkte für? Waltly?

Was gibt es da noch als Herausforderungen?
1. komplett innen verlegte Schalt-/ Bremszüge - ich meine vom Vorbau/ Steuersatz beginnend?
2. Natürlich wird die Rohloff wird mit einem einzugigen Schaltzug angesteuert.
3. Vielleicht gibt es einen neuen Prototypen des Schaltdrehgriffes?
4. Interne Schaltansteuerung der Rohloff ist gesetzt.
5. mal ganz mutig - Rohloff mit Steckachse

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2022)

Ein Fazua-Titan-Rahmen 

Wenn das stimmt bekommt Speedskater 100 Punkte von mir


----------



## d-T-o (4. Mai 2022)

Moppel #3 lag mir auch auf der Zunge, will/möchte ich aber nicht glauben.

Auf dem Foto mit dem eingewickelten Rahmen glaube ich recht "steile" Kettenstreben zu erkennen. Somit also 29" Laufräder und tiefes Tretlager. Was für einen eher gemäßigten Einsatz spricht mit Fokus auf bergauffahren, sprich wenig Gewicht. Das wäre dann auch der Unterschied zu den beiden anderen Moppels.

Meine Prognose: 29" Laufräder mit 2.2 - 2.3er Pellen drauf. Vorne 120-130 mm Gabel. Gewicht 11.5 kg.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Mai 2022)

mcblablabla schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> wieviele Titan-Moppels hast Du bereits - 2, 3?
> Wenn es wieder ein Titan-MTB wird, dann muss es da doch neue Herausforderungen geben, oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerd, da hast Du wohl in meinen alten Aufbau-Threads gewühlt.  

Für Waltly gibts auch 2 Punkte.

1. für innen verlegte Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen gibt es 2 Punkte
Aber ohne die Vorbau und Steuersatz Nummer.

2. natürlich mit dem 2 in 1 Schaltzug, 2 Punkte

3. Der bestehende Schaltgriff hat sich bewehrt und wird wieder verbaut. Trotzdem 2 Punkte.





4. Selbstverständlich, 2 Punkte.





5. Nee, keine Ahnung ob da von Rohloff in der  Richtung was kommt.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ein Fazua-Titan-Rahmen
> 
> Wenn das stimmt bekommt Speedskater 100 Punkte von mir





Speedskater schrieb:


> In meinem Alter darf man schon Elektomoped fahren, aber das ist nur was für Weicheier.



Fazua ist doch so ein Elektro-Geschwür, sorry Erdi, dafür gibts -5 Punkte, weil das schon ausgeschlossen wurde. Noch bin ich in der Lage mit dem Mountainbike so 2000 hm am Tag zu fahren.



d-T-o schrieb:


> Moppel #3 lag mir auch auf der Zunge, will/möchte ich aber nicht glauben.
> 
> Auf dem Foto mit dem eingewickelten Rahmen glaube ich recht "steile" Kettenstreben zu erkennen. Somit also 29" Laufräder und tiefes Tretlager. Was für einen eher gemäßigten Einsatz spricht mit Fokus auf bergauffahren, sprich wenig Gewicht. Das wäre dann auch der Unterschied zu den beiden anderen Moppels.
> 
> Meine Prognose: 29" Laufräder mit 2.2 - 2.3er Pellen drauf. Vorne 120-130 mm Gabel. Gewicht 11.5 kg.



Dünne 29" Wurstpellen mit 120-130 mm Gabel ist leider nicht richtig.

Wir haben den 2. Gewichts Tip mit 11,5 kg


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2022)

Wenn kein Flachstahl den Rahmen auf Reisen begleitet hat, dann hatte er vielleicht die Gesellschaft einer Titan-Starrgabel in dem großen Karton? 

Wird es ein Bikepacking-Rad, sowas was sich neumodisch Adventurebike schimpft? Dann war vielleicht auch noch ein Gepäckträger aus Titan mit drin?


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2022)

Moin @scylla, richtig, in dem großen Karton war mindestens noch eine Titan-Starrgabel dabei. Dafür gibt es 2 Punkte. Für das Erraten weiterer Details wie Achsstandard, Bremsaufnahme, Gabelschaft und Reifenfreiheit gibts auch noch Punkte. Das gilt natürlich auch für den Rahmen.

Ich habe an der Gabel auf jeder Seite 3 Gewinde für einen Anything Cage vorgesehen, falls ich mal auf so eine Idee wie Bikepacking komme. Noch mal 2 Punkte. Den neudeutschen Begriff Adventurebike lese ich zum ersten mal. Ein Gepäckträger aus Titan war nicht im Packet, aber der Rahmen hat Gewinde für die Befestigung eines Gepäckträgers, dafür gibt es auch 2 Punkte.
Die Bikepacking Mädels und Jungs haben selten einen Gepäckträger, die verwenden so eine Bürzeltasche an der Sattelstütze, Rahmentasche, Lenkerrolle und Anything Cage.

Und was könnte noch in dem Paket gewesen sein?


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2022)

ok ich sag mal: 29+ (3 Zoll), tapered Schaft natürlich und ich hoffe doch ganz normales 1,5-1 1/8 und nicht irgend einen Exoten "Standard" , Postmount Bremse (evtl gleich PM 8'' um Adapter zu sparen?), Achsstandard macht ja eigentlich nur 15mm Boost Sinn 🤔


----------



## Mike44 (5. Mai 2022)

Biste immer noch net fedisch?

In der Zeit bauen wir komplette Motoren aus, machen neu und bauen wieder ein und du dengelst immer noch an dem bissi Klapprad rum 








Spaß beiseite schönes Projekt, schade das ich nicht mit Rätseln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (5. Mai 2022)

lenker und vorbau


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. Mai 2022)

Anhänger 😁


----------



## tebis (5. Mai 2022)

Stützräder?


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. Mai 2022)

So viel titansieren lässt sich ja kaum noch, bestenfalls die Anything Cages, Sattelstütze und wenn man voll auf die Kacke hauen will Kurbeln.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> ok ich sag mal: 29+ (3 Zoll), tapered Schaft natürlich und ich hoffe doch ganz normales 1,5-1 1/8 und nicht irgend einen Exoten "Standard" , Postmount Bremse (evtl gleich PM 8'' um Adapter zu sparen?), Achsstandard macht ja eigentlich nur 15mm Boost Sinn 🤔



29 x 3.0 Laufräder würden zwar rein passen, aber das ist nicht vorgesehen.

Für tapered 1,5- 1 1/8 gibts 2 Punkte

Postmount ist auch klar 2 Punkte, bei PM für 180er Scheiben wollte Amy nicht mitspielen.

Für 110x15mm Achse gibts auch 2 Punkte



Topfenstrudel schrieb:


> lenker und vorbau



Genau im Paket war noch ein Titan Vorbau, 2 Punkte.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Anhänger 😁



Anhänger fürs Bike zum isotonische Getränke holen, wäre mal eine Idee.
Nee, dafür gibts leider keine Punkte.



tebis schrieb:


> Stützräder?



Das Bike ist nicht für einen meiner Enkel, wo bei die ohne Stützräder fahren können.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> So viel titansieren lässt sich ja kaum noch, bestenfalls die Anything Cages, Sattelstütze und wenn man voll auf die Kacke hauen will Kurbeln.



Für Titan Sattelstütze gibts 2 Punkte
Bei der eeWings konnte ich mich gerade noch beherrschen.
Kurbel teurer als der Rahmen  

Mir fallen da noch diverse Teile ein die man durch Titan ersetzen kann.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2022)

Ich brauch ein Wörterbuch  🥵 aus wieviel Teilen so ein Ratt besteht.
Ich kaufs fertig, also fast


----------



## d-T-o (5. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dünne 29" Wurstpellen mit 120-130 mm Gabel ist leider nicht richtig.


Mist, den Sieg werde ich dann wohl nicht mehr einfahren.

Gibt's denn wenigstens noch Punkte, wenn man den zukünftigen Namen deines Gefährts errät? Nach den beiden Moppels tippe ich auf "Mapbel": Abkürzung für "Meine Adventure Bike-Packing Eigenbau Lösung"


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2022)

Mausi, es sind nicht nur die einzelnen Teile, sondern die vielen möglichen Varianten die zusammen passen müssen.

Fassen wir mal zusammen.
- Rahmen: Waltly Titan, für Rohloff mit Innen verlegten Zügen. 
Die Geometrie Fetischisten könnten noch Geometrie Daten, Steuerohr, Tretlager, Reifenfreiheit usw erraten.

- Gabel: Waltly Titan, tapered, 110x15mm, PM, Einbaulänge ?, Reifenfreiheit ?

- Sattelstütze: Titan,





Steuersatz: ?
Sattelklemme: ? 
Sattel: ? 
Vorbau: Titan, Länge ?  
Lenker: ?
Griffe: ?
Bremse: ? 
Bremsscheiben: ?
Kurbel: ?
Riemenscheibe: ?
Pedale: ?
Felgen: ?
Speichen: ?
Nippel: ? 
VR-Nabe: ?
Reifen: ?
Flaschenhalter: ?
Klingel:?


----------



## tailor_87 (6. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das schaut natürlich sehr lecker aus, aber nein es ist ein Titan Rahmen in der Folie eingewickelt.
> 
> Aber Du kannst natürlich trotzdem vorbei kommen und Wein mitbringen.
> Im Kühlschrank finden wir zur not auch noch ein paar Flaschen Bier.
> ...


Sind Speichenreflektoren dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2022)

tailor_87 schrieb:


> Sind Speichenreflektoren dabei?


Ich schätze mal, für den Tipp wird es 100 Minuspunkte geben.


----------



## Speedskater (6. Mai 2022)

tailor_87 schrieb:


> Sind Speichenreflektoren dabei?





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, für den Tipp wird es 100 Minuspunkte geben.



Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt.
An dem Halb-Moppel mit dem ich im Winter täglich zur Arbeit geradelt bin, hatte ich auf die Felgen schwarze Reflex Punkte geklebt. Bei normaler Beleuchtung sind die Punke unsichtbar und wenn sie im Dunklen angestrahlt werden sieht man sie deutlich.





Da kommen höchstens solcher Reflexpunkte auf die Felgen.


----------



## null-2wo (7. Mai 2022)

kleb die reflexfolie erst auf ne normale folie, und schneid dann die punkte  dann gehen die auch wieder runter, wenn man will.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Mai 2022)

@null-2wo, danke, werde ich mal testen.

Hier schon mal ein Bild von der Gabel.


 

Einbauhöhe ist 440 mm und es passen 4 Zöller rein.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Mai 2022)

Und hier schon mal der Rahmen mit Gabel.




Im dem großen Paket waren 2 Rahmen und 2 Gabeln.




Und ein Vorbau.




Da meine Holde auch ein Titan Bike haben wollte, habe ich den Halb-Moppel entsprechend angepasst.
Für mich habe ich einfach einen neuen Rahmen mit Gabel und Vorbau bestellt.
Als ich meinem Freund Michi von dem neuen Projekt berichtet hatte, wollte er auch einen Moppel 2.0 haben.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Mai 2022)

Damit das mit den Schaltzügen funktioniert habe ich dünne Messingröhrchen in den Rahmen eingezogen.
Zum einstellen der Zugspannung habe ich ein paar Teile gedreht und gefräst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (9. Mai 2022)

Ja leck...


----------



## Speedskater (10. Mai 2022)

Da es die Rohloff Speedhub nicht mit einer richtigen Steckachse gibt, bevorzuge ich die Schraubachse.
Die original Hutmuttern bestehen aus verzinktem Stahl, deshalb habe ich Edelstahl Hutmuttern bestellt.
Die Edelstahl Hutmuttern sind irgendwie unpräzise gefertigt, deshalb habe ich den Sechskant auf 15 mm abgefräst und die Kappe abgedreht.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Mai 2022)

Damit der Steuersatz hübsch ausschaut habe ich mal was gedreht








Zusammengebaut schaut das so aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Mai 2022)

Seufz,
beim nächsten Mal würde ich mich an eine Bestellung mit dranhängen, wenn es denn ein nächstes Mal gibt. Auch wenn es mir um den alten Steppenwolfrahmen leid tut, aber ich würde die Rohloff im Starrbike schon gerne mit Zahnriemen fahren.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Mai 2022)

Und Pedale aus Titan gibts natürlich auch.




Die Xpedo XMF08TC haben einen Titan Pedalkörper und Cromo Achse. Die Titanachse kann nur 81,5 kg, die wäre mit Rucksack überfordert.

@Chaotenkind, ich werde in der nächsten Zeit wohl keinen neuen Rahmen bestellen, wenn Du auch so ein Schmuckstück haben möchtest lässt sich das sicher machen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, ich werde in der nächsten Zeit wohl keinen neuen Rahmen bestellen, wenn Du auch so ein Schmuckstück haben möchtest lässt sich das sicher machen.


Ich werde dich beim Wort nehmen....
....und den Wolfrahmen vermessen. Der passt nämlich wie angegossen. Habe zwar noch den alten Prospekt, aber damals waren noch keine Geos mit Maßangaben abgebildet. Nur Angaben zu Sattelrohrlängen.

Und mein Dank wir dir ewig nachschleichen....


----------



## Speedskater (14. Mai 2022)

Letztens hatte ich das tolle Wetter genutzt, habe mich in den Keller verkrochen und gebastelt.

Es war einmal eine Klingel.




Die habe ich zerlegt.




und das Teil bearbeitet, bis nicht mehr viel davon übrig war,




damit es hier rein passt.




Dann habe ich noch so ein paar Teile gebastelt.
Damit das zum Titan Bike passt, ist das eine Teil aus Titan und das schwarze Zeug ist POM, dazu 2 M4er Madenschrauben und eine Feder.
 






Zusammengeschraubt schaut das dann so aus.




Und das habe ich dann ans Titan-Radl geschaubt.

Das ist ein Suchbild, finde die Klingel.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Mai 2022)

Und an so ein Titan Bike gehört natürlich auch ein Titan Flaschenhalter, ein King Cage.


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das ist ein Suchbild, finde die Klingel.



Die Idee ist klasse


----------



## Speedskater (17. Mai 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Idee ist klasse



Funktioniert halt nur mit SRAM Bremsen ohne Matchmaker.

Und dann habe ich noch ein paar Bremsscheiben.

180er Scheibe, 2,2 mm dick von BrakeStuff




und passen dazu 160er Rohloff Scheibe 1,96 mm dick auch von BrakeStuff




Die sollten eine Weile halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (18. Mai 2022)

Und was wäre eine Rohloff Speedhub one Riemenantrieb?


----------



## Speedskater (19. Mai 2022)

Gebremst wird mit einer Guide RSC.





Mit 180 mm Adapter aus Titan.




SRAM Bremsen haben den Vorteil, dass man sie gebraucht günstig kaufen kann.
Wenn man in der Lage ist SRAM Bremsen instand zu setzen und zu entlüften, bekommt man für kleines Geld eine gute Bremse.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2022)

Ein passender Laufradsatz stand noch hier in der Ecke.


----------



## Speedskater (21. Mai 2022)

Ich habe das Radel schon zusammen geschraubt, damit ich mal rumfahren kann.
Das schaut dann so aus.




Ich habe da noch so ein paar Felgen








und eine Rohloff Speedhub, frisch vom Service incl. Umbau auf Scheibenbremse ist auch noch da.




Die Speedhub ist ein älteres Schätzchen mit Seriennummer 038xxx. Wenn man eine ältere Speedhub auf Scheibenbremse umbauen lässt, bekommt die Speedhub automatisch eine Komplettrevision und wird auf den neusten Stand gebracht mit Flanschringen, neuen Lagern, Dichtungen usw. Kostet bissel was, aber die Speedhub ist dann wie neu.

Und jetzt kommt mein Problem: die Farbgestaltung.

Bau ich einfach die silberne Nabe ein?
Lass ich die Nabe eloxieren? z.B. Blau
Oder mach ich wieder eine schwarze rein?

Das Radl bekommt auch eine Beleuchtung, daher brauche ich auch noch einen Nabendynamo in der passenden Farbe. Einen SON 110x15 gibt es in silber, schwarz, blau und rot.


----------



## elbstone (22. Mai 2022)

Blau eloxieren und den SON auch in Blau dazu.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Mai 2022)

...passend zu den Kurbeln.


----------



## aladin_dd (26. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Damit das mit den Schaltzügen funktioniert habe ich dünne Messingröhrchen in den Rahmen eingezogen.
> Zum einstellen der Zugspannung habe ich ein paar Teile gedreht und gefräst.



Hallo @Speedskater.
Schönes Projekt wieder und so schöne selbstgefertigte Teile...

Wieso hast Du Dich für Messing entschieden?
Sind es die 3mm Röhrchen?

Ich hatte bei mir mit Alu experimentiert. Die waren aber zu weich und verformten sich nach kurzer Zeit.
Bei Deiner Lösung, ich gehe davon aus, dass sie bis hinten durchgängig sind, sollten ja keine Druckkräfte auf die Röhrchen wirken.
Am Ende habe ich mich bei meinem Aufbau für Edelstahl-Röhrchen entschieden.

Aber einen Liner hast Du auch noch drin, oder?


----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2022)

In der Zugeinführung die ich gefräst habe ist ein M7 Gewinde um mit der hohlen Rändelschaube die Zugspannung einzustellen. Die 3 mm Röhrchen sind mit dem Teil, das von der anderen Seite in das M7er Gewinde geschraubt wird verlötet. Messing kann man einfach löten, bei Alu ist das etwas schwerer.

Die Röhrchen sind durchgängig und haben im Oberrohr 3 mm Aussendurchmesser und innen 2,5 mm, da passt dann auch ein Leiner rein. In Richtung Sitzstrebe verjüngt sich das Röhrchen auf 2/1,5 mm


----------



## Speedskater (28. Mai 2022)

Ich habe heute mal Moppel Bilder gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (28. Mai 2022)

Sieht gut aus, kannst du mit dem Lenkwinkel jetzt den Feldbergturm senkrecht runter fahren?


----------



## Speedskater (28. Mai 2022)

Lenkwinkel ist 65° das schaut nur so flach aus, wegen den geraden Rohren und Vorlauf von 50mm.
Du hast schon recht, man kann damit steile Rampen gut runter fahren.


----------



## d-T-o (20. August 2022)

Hallo Speedskater!

Ich bin nun ebenfalls angefixt und spiele mit dem Gedanken, deiner chinesischen Freundin eine Anfrage zukommen zu lassen. Nur das mit der internen Zugführung ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Aus deinem 2017er Projekt:


Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Schaltzüge und Bremsleitung werden im Rahmen verlegt, interne Zugführung für Sattelstütze ist auch vorbereitet.



Unter "interne Zugführung" verstehe ich, dass bereits ein Liner, Röhrchen, o.ä. im Rahmen verlegt ist.
Gilt das nur für die Sattelstütze und Schaltzüge + Bremsleitungen muss man selber durch den Rahmen pfrimeln? Oder warum sonst hast du hier selber das Messingröhrchen verlegt?


Speedskater schrieb:


> In der Zugeinführung die ich gefräst habe ist ein M7 Gewinde um mit der hohlen Rändelschaube die Zugspannung einzustellen. Die 3 mm Röhrchen sind mit dem Teil, das von der anderen Seite in das M7er Gewinde geschraubt wird verlötet. Messing kann man einfach löten, bei Alu ist das etwas schwerer.
> 
> Die Röhrchen sind durchgängig und haben im Oberrohr 3 mm Aussendurchmesser und innen 2,5 mm, da passt dann auch ein Leiner rein. In Richtung Sitzstrebe verjüngt sich das Röhrchen auf 2/1,5 mm


----------



## Speedskater (20. August 2022)

Um die Bremsleitung und die Schaltzüge intern verlegen zu können, müssen entsprechende Durchgänge zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstreben vorhanden sein. Das gleiche gilt für die Bedienung der Sattelsütze, da ist über dem Tretlager ein Durchgang zwischen Sattelrohr und Unterrohr erforderrlich. Und das muss man den Chinesen beibiegen. Den Jungs fehlt die Phantasie um sich vorzustellen, dass man Bremsleitung und 2 Schaltzüge in der Sitzstrebe verstecken kann. Es kostet schon etwas Mühe die Jungs zu überreden das einfach so zusammen zu brutzeln. Und dann muss man die Bremsleitung und die Schaltzüge da rein ziehen, das ist auch nicht so ganz einfach, aber ich habe inzwischen 4 Bikes mit dieser Technick aufgebaut.

Siehe Post 42

Projekt 2016 



hat inzwischen über 30.000 km auf dem Tacho und ausser Reifen, Bremsbelägen, 1 Schaltseil, und das Schaltseil für die Interne Schaltansteuerung der Rohloff musste ich nichts ersetzen.
Das Bike hat jetzt einen kurzen Vorbau und anderen Lenker bekommen, damit es für Frau LimitedEdition passt.


----------



## d-T-o (20. August 2022)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Also eine Führungshilfe wäre schon geil, aber bei den "günstigen" Preisen wohl zuviel verlangt.
Wie bekommst du denn die Messingröhrchen verlegt? Vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstrebe wahrscheinlich   nicht, weil die Sitzstreben ja schon vor dem Sattelrohr abgehen und du somit ja nicht vom Sattelrohr aus rankannst. Bleibt also nur von hinten nach vorne. Aber wie bekommst du sie aus dem Oberrohr wieder heraus? Für den Bindfadentrick sind die Röhrchen zu steif, würde ich annehmen?

Hast du evtl. noch eine Auftragsnummer oder sowas, die du mir zur Verfügung stellen könntest/würdest? Das mit dem Durchgang Oberrohr-Sitzstreben und den drei zusätzlichen Öffnungen in der Sitzstrebe würde ich nämlich auch so machen wollen und würde mir die langen Verhandlungen mit den Chinesen gerne ersparen


----------



## Specialk (20. August 2022)

@Speedskater 
der Riemen ebenfalls?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-T-o (20. August 2022)

d-T-o schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. noch eine Auftragsnummer oder sowas, die du mir zur Verfügung stellen könntest/würdest? Das mit dem Durchgang Oberrohr-Sitzstreben und den drei zusätzlichen Öffnungen in der Sitzstrebe würde ich nämlich auch so machen wollen und würde mir die langen Verhandlungen mit den Chinesen gerne ersparen



Hat sich erledigt! Dem Mistwetter sei Dank hocke ich heute den ganzen Tag vor dem PC und hab' das Bike im Kopf schon fast fertig...

Die Chinesen schneiden einem wohl auch ein 1mm Gewinde in's Pressfit 30 Gehäuse, das ergibt den neuen T47 "Standard". Da rein kommt dann ein T47 Innenlager für Hollowtech Kurbeln und man kann sämtliche Kabel vom Unterrohr an der Kurbelwelle vorbei in die Kettenstreben führen (sofern man kein Yoke für fette Reifen braucht).
Ist höchstwahrscheinlich billiger als deine Lösung und finde ich persönlich auch schöner als die am Sitzrohr vorbeigeführten Sitzstreben.


----------



## Speedskater (20. August 2022)

Specialk schrieb:


> @Speedskater
> der Riemen ebenfalls?



Der Zahnriemen hat ca. 26.000 km drauf, die ersten 4000 km bin ich mit Kette gefahren, bis für die Steckritzeladapter Riemenscheiben verfügbar waren. Wobei das Bike hauptsächlich in den oberen Gängen auf Radwegen ohne Steigungen zur Arbeit und zurück bewegt wurde. Die Riemenscheiben weisen inzwischen schon entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren auf. Mein Fatbike hat inzwischen 15.000 km mit dem 1. Riemen drauf, allerdings habe ich nach ca. 14.000 km die 39er Riemenscheibe ausgetauscht. Das Bike wurde hauptsächlich in den unteren Gängen bewegt.

Zum Geometrievergleich das Neue und das Alte




@d-T-o, mit einem T47 Innenlager sollte das auch möglich sein.


----------



## d-T-o (25. Oktober 2022)

Hi @Speedskater,

ich konferiere gerade mit deiner chinesischen Brieffreundin wegen der Zugführung.
Sie ist zwar äußerst nett, aber ein zäher Verhandlungspartner 
Von der Zugführung durch das T47 Innenlager hat sie mir abgeraten, da das Unterrohr wegen der daraus resultierenden vielen Kableingänge brechen könnte.
Soweit verständlich und nachvollziehbar, das Unterrohr wird ja auch im Betrieb besonders belastet.

Aber auch bei Zugführung über Oberrohr + Sitzstreben hat sie mir aus denselben Gründen abgeraten. Soweit ich das bei dir sehe, hast du trotzdem zwei Kabeleingänge im Oberrohr? Links Speedhub und rechts Bremse?
Sprich die Einwände bezüglich Stabilität des Oberrohrs einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Speedskater (25. Oktober 2022)

Einfach ignorieren wird nicht funktionieren, es gibt noch das Thema Gewährleistung.
Wenn die Damen und Herren aus dem Land der aufgehende Sonne das so nicht zusammen brutzeln wollen gibt es sicher Gründe dafür, z.B. Fahrergewicht, Rohrdurchmesser, Wandstärke usw.

Ich habe bei Projekt 2022 gelernt: Wenn die Vorgaben nicht zusammen passen kommt nur ein "geht nicht" zurück und kein "man könnte es anders machen". Also nur das angeben was Prio hat.

Und Du musst berücksichtigen, Du übersetzt deine Gedanken in englisch, Amy (keine Techniker m/w/d) übersetzt das in chinesisch und geht damit zu den Technikern die dann nur den Kopf schütteln.

Bei Projekt 2017 hatte ich als Anwendung Freeride und Gewicht 90 kg angegeben, man hat mir zu einem 44,5er Unterrohr anstatt dem 38.1er geraten. Und Moppel bekommt auch schon mal so Sachen wie den Roatbrunntrail zu sehen, bei meinen 78 kg steckt er das auch locker weg.


----------



## d-T-o (25. Oktober 2022)

Naja, Fahrergewicht habe ich ebenfalls mit 90 kg angegeben, aber "Commuter" statt "Freeride".
Dazu 40er Unterrohr und 34er Oberrohr. Sollte für maximal Bordsteinhüpfen eigentlich dicke ausreichen.

Von daher wundert es mich, dass es bei dir geht und bei mir nicht (Ok, mir wurde nur davon abgeraten, machen würden sie es schon).
Aber Kabeldurchführungen rechts & links im Oberrohr hast du schon, oder? Welchen Durchmesser & Wandstärke hat dein Oberrohr?
Vielleicht hilft's ja, wenn ich mit dem Durchmesser, bzw. Wandstärke hochgehe...


----------

